# Oberon purple comparison



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

A few months ago there was a discussion regarding Oberon's change in their purple-dyed hides and the original vs. current purple covers.  Can anyone with both (older and more recent) purple covers give a more detailed description of the differences, if any?

IOW, is the current purple, DX or K2, still a rich dark purple or is there a significant change?  I've got the "original" purple and would like to know before ordering another.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a link to the thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=6481.0

The older purple is a darker, richer purple. The newer is slightly lighter, not as rich and a little more of a grape color (although the pictures make it look more blue than it is). The difference is not major, but it is different enough to notice.

Here's a picture:








In this picture the bottom middle picture is the older purple.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, darn, I had hoped the difference was not in the richness.  Wow - are all those covers yours??  What a collection!

Thank you for your info and photo.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Skydog said:


> Well, darn, I had hoped the difference was not in the richness. Wow - are all those covers yours?? What a collection!
> 
> Thank you for your info and photo.


LOL, no those aren't all mine. We had a DC area meet awhile back.

Check your PM...


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Checked but not there...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a link to the thread:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=6481.0
> The older purple is a darker, richer purple. The newer is slightly lighter, not as rich and a little more of a grape color (although the pictures make it look more blue than it is). The difference is not major, but it is different enough to notice.
> Here's a picture:
> In this picture the bottom middle picture is the older purple.


Wowow!! Who's your enabler (pusher)?? Haha - you have quite a lovely collection of art! I know, not all yours...

Quick question from a future Oberon owner, it appears from the picture that the wrap around art covers are a little thicker than the front cover only ones. Is this true or do they just happen to have things in them (in the pic)?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Wowow!! Who's your enabler (pusher)?? Haha - you have quite a lovely collection of art! I know, not all yours...
> 
> Quick question from a future Oberon owner, it appears from the picture that the wrap around art covers are a little thicker than the front cover only ones. Is this true or do they just happen to have things in them (in the pic)?


I have the forest wrap around. I don't think it's thick at all.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think a couple of them are K1 and they are thicker than K2 and DX.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No it's not thicker at all. The K1 is thicker than the K2 and I think that is what you're seeing.

My husband would kill me if I owned all those Kindles!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think the wraparound styles and the image on the front only styles are both fairly similar in thickness.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, cool and thanks for addressing this.  I had an inkling the covers in the pic either had something in them or not and I just thought I'd ask to clarify!

Cheers!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it might also depend on how long you've owned it/used it and how "broken in" the cover is. It becomes a little more loosed and floppy and might seem thinner after its broken in and loosened up a bit.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I think it might also depend on how long you've owned it/used it and how "broken in" the cover is. It becomes a little more loosed and floppy and might seem thinner after its broken in and loosened up a bit.


I would imagine.

Llasa?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Llasa?


Llasa?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Llasa?


Your avatar...is he/she a Llasa Apso?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Sigh ... I adore the old purple, not so crazy about the new one.  Guess I won't be ordering that purple ROH anytime soon if ever.  What a bummer.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Llasa?


Sorry I didn't understand the original question, somedays most days I am not too bright. 

But no he is a shih-tzu. Hes a teacup/imperial whatever name they want to call tiny size these days. The actual shih-tzu breed doesn't actual acknowledge a smaller size they just have standard size which is around 11-15lbs (I think) and Riley (my dog) hes about 4lbs.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Wowow!! Who's your enabler (pusher)?? Haha - you have quite a lovely collection of art! I know, not all yours...


I do believe Heather is the original enabler (pusher) of the Boards. 
And she's very good at it. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> I do believe Heather is the original enabler (pusher) of the Boards.
> And she's very good at it.
> deb


Ahem. Beg pardon?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope I may be good, but I learned from the best.

<bows deeply to Queen Enabler Betsy. She's the original>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, Heather.



Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Sorry I didn't understand the original question, somedays most days I am not too bright.
> 
> But no he is a shih-tzu. Hes a teacup/imperial whatever name they want to call tiny size these days. The actual shih-tzu breed doesn't actual acknowledge a smaller size they just have standard size which is around 11-15lbs (I think) and Riley (my dog) hes about 4lbs.


Very cute!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you, we are a little attached to each other. I am hoping he adjusts well when the baby gets here next month.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Thank you, we are a little attached to each other. I am hoping he adjusts well when the baby gets here next month.


People or other baby? I'm sure he'll make a wonderful, protective _big _ brother!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Human baby. I am due Aug.19th so I hope he is protective and loving not jealous of the attention the baby gets.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Human baby. I am due Aug.19th so I hope he is protective and loving not jealous of the attention the baby gets.


Wowow!!! Congrats ahead! He'll probably be a little of both - just like all big brothers.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

<treading softly> With all due respect, would it be possible to stick to the topic for those who might be interested, or perform searches? The thread has wandered way off topic here and would be best to start a new one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

What was the topic?  Oh, yeah, Oberon purples.  Very important.

I have two Oberon covers, neither of them purple (sorry for veering off topic!).  Some here have asked about softness or breaking in the leather.  Both of mine bend back very easily and I did not have to break them in.  The ROH is a wrap-around design and the pond isn't.  I was under the impression from some posts on the boards here that Oberon covers were very stiff but they are not stiff at all.  I thought that well before I ever decided to buy one.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Wowow!!! Congrats ahead! He'll probably be a little of both - just like all big brothers.


Thanks so much!

Just To stay on topic about this I have an older purple roh and my sister has a newer purple butterfly


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Keeping things on topic (sort of)...here is my purple ROH next to a DX cover in wine. I have the older purple and I actually don't have the DX cover anymore, since I traded it in for a navy Hokusai wave. But the picture gives you some idea of the different colors.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Skydog said:


> <treading softly> With all due respect, would it be possible to stick to the topic for those who might be interested, or perform searches? The thread has wandered way off topic here and would be best to start a new one.


Sorry ...or is that off-topic, too?


----------

